# list of grain for rabbits



## todd131 (Apr 2, 2010)

so i have seen threads that include veggies and fruits that are good for rabbits but no grain threads. i understand that one must be careful in what grains are fed to the buns however, there are plenty of grains that are ok. 

in most of the pelleted food soy is a protein boost. 

i have read that wheat, barley, millet, rye, have been fed to domesticated rabbits for a long time in many countries. just to name a few. i had that confirmed by my mother and uncle today because they used to supplement the diet of the rabbits on the dairy farm with these grains. i cant speak to the quantities to feed in yet however, i believe grains need to be added to the list of healthy foods our rabbits are fed. 

thoughts?

edit: my point is lets get a grain thread started! :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 3, 2010)

Grains are used in feeding production rabbits, but can lend to obesity in pet rabbits. Most grains aren't sold in small quantities (generally 25# and up), and the bulk amount would go bad before it's used up. 

A small amount of nutritionally balanced pellets as well as leafy greens, veggies, and hay keep the pet rabbit's diet low cal and healthy.


----------



## todd131 (Apr 3, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Grains are used in feeding production rabbits, but can lend to obesity in pet rabbits. Most grains aren't sold in small quantities (generally 25# and up), and the bulk amount would go bad before it's used up.
> 
> A small amount of nutritionally balanced pellets as well as leafy greens, veggies, and hay keep the pet rabbit's diet low cal and healthy.



thanks for your reply pamnock!

grains in bulk quantities are easily stored for up to 10 years with the proper methods. i have been making my own breads and pastas for years from bulk grains. it is simply untrue that the grains would go bad before used when the proper storage methods are implemented. 

my question to you is, what did people do prior to pellets?! clearly, rabbits were raised succesfully without pellets. it seems that many on this forum are not only slaves to rabbits however, many of you are slaves to pellets. i want to break that mold with the help of people who understand how to mix multiple foods that have the nutrients the buns need.

bunnies like humans dont need the addition of vitamins if they are fed the proper diet everything they need is obtained from quality food

pellets are the easy way out.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 3, 2010)

I would assume they were fed a natural diet, which would be hay/grass and other vegetation. 

Pellets are largely compressed and augmented grasses, etc.

I don't think grains, other than the straw, are recommended much at all for rabbits, even the production guidelines I've read only has them as a supplement. 

But if Pam is still on, I'm sure she'll have the definitive answer. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## todd131 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I would assume they were fed a natural diet, which would be hay/grass and other vegetation.
> 
> Pellets are largely compressed and augmented grasses, etc.
> 
> ...



so explain the soy meal that is in many rabbit foods, please.

and i never stated thatALL grains should be fed. i know i used the word supplement.

i look forward to pams more educated response on rabbits than mine. i am just putting my thoughts out there, thats all. 

i am in no way trying to say that pellets are bad however, people raised rabbits on other feed than pellets for hundreds of years; i would love to know how they did it!

:biggrin2:


----------



## todd131 (Apr 3, 2010)

my purpose is only to create discussion; like any other topic we need to have all of the facts to make a cognative decision on the direction we will move. information is the key to decision making. i thank anyone for the information they provide! 

todd


----------



## Pipp (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm writing from memory which is notoriously faulty, so be forewarned, but one of the first rules of rabbit health I think is high fiber, low starch. 

That said, breeders are more concerned with proteins and fat (which is better for rabbits than carbs from starches) just based on the way their guts work.

Soy is good protein, yes. But before the ease of pellets were introduced, I really think they left the protein source as being heavy on the high-protein alfalfa, and left it at that. 

A lot of the stuff deemed 'unhealthy' is only unhealthy after time. IE: Pellets are considered a not-so-healthy source because they don't do much for dental health and the protein is not good for the kidneys. The fat and carbs are terrible for their livers. But these things affect older rabbits, something that rabbit 'farmers' dont' need to worry about. 

But the short-term effects are advantageous. (I won't go into the 'why' details). But the pet vs. commercial diets really do have pretty different goals. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 3, 2010)

When my mother-in-law was young and had rabbits in Germany, they were fed table scraps. When I was little, our rabbits were also fed greens from the garden, lawn greens, vegetables, and oats.

The diets used in the "olden" days were generally for rabbits used for consumption, and not necessarily the best diets for the extended life of pet rabbits.

Most people don't properly store what's in their _own_ cabinet, let alone properly storing grains long-term, which is especially a concern here in our humid climate of PA.


----------



## todd131 (Apr 4, 2010)

pipp and pam: first off, thank you for responding with informative posts! both of you made points i will be adding to the database. i would like the rabbits to be as healthy as possible. i hope i am exhibiting that by my dedication to feeding them organic food.

i have tried a couple different grains and veggies over the last couple days (clearly i am no expert) in small amounts. my buns have scoffed at the organic black turtle beans i have offered. additionally, they are not transitioning to the organic pellets well either. i assume that like any animal (humans included) when push comes to shove they will eat what is provided. the breeder was feeding purina rabbit chow exclusively which is high in protien but contains some flavoring too. 

my goal is to understand the diet so well that i am able to offer them all they need while adding weight. i agree that production and pets have some different philosophy however, these are my production pets and i have grown to love them over the last couple days and wish them to live long, healthy lives. 

heck, i have been cleaning the temporary kennel 4 times a day because i dont like the poo and pee factor. lol

i know with my research and the input of the kind folks on this site we will take feeding to a new standard, at least that is my goal. 

bunnies are the sweetest animals i have ever encountered.


----------



## todd131 (Apr 4, 2010)

oh an as far as food storage goes, i own a commercial grade food sealer and i have many food grade (#5 plastic) buckets with gamma seal lids. currently i have about 18 months worth of organic grain in my home. i actually mill my own grains for bread and pastas. its like little house on the prarie here. lol


----------



## tamsin (Apr 4, 2010)

Wild rabbits would have some grains but they would be ripening just when winter is about to arrive so help them boost their weight ready for the cold weather/winter food shortages.

Pet rabbits don't have to cope with temperature extremes, a lack of food in winter or the extra energy involved in mating and raising young. They also have a lower energy requirement just for normal day to day stuff as they don't have to cover nearly the same amount of ground during the day.

Grains are poisonous but they are just too high in nutrients that pet rabbits don't need. 

I suppose you could feed a little grain instead of pellet but the main reason for feeeding pellets is the vitamin/minerals added - grains wouldn't provide these so for the small quantity needed pellets would be a better choice.

If you go back to before commercial pellets were available, rabbits were raised for food not pets so fattening them up was a bonus. With pet rabbits what we are going for is a long and healthy life so a different diet is more appropriate


----------

